# Hitch Haul Bike Rack



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Just wanted to post a pick of our idea for hauling our bikes and generator. We bought a bike rack for our Hitch Haul and I made a top cover for the generator. It takes some straps and a little effort but looks like it will work ok. The bike rack for the Hitch Haul was pretty cheap compared to a dedicated hitch mount bike carrier. Plus we needed a way to bring the generator as well.

Cheers,
Tony


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m confused by the pic. Wheres the Outback go


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice idea
Do you have a reciever on the back of the Outback for it

Don


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Insert outback in the middle.








We recently did a mod to put a hitch on the OB.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

freefaller25 said:


> Insert outback in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm always interested in seeing the different ways people install the receiver hitch on the back of the Outback. Can you post a picture of that as well? Thanks!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sure Thing!

Link to our hitch thread

It has rained here for the last two days so it was too muddy to mock up the bike rack on the Outback.

Tony


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

WAY COOL!









I need to do the same or similar for my 26 RKS.
I want to bring the bikes along too.
I did put them in the back of the truck, but with the topper, I won't be able to.
Nice job!








Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

freefaller25 said:


> Insert outback in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Good One









Great idea. I the the versatility of the rack.

Thor


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow that turned out really cool. Very nice indeed.

jeff


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Im confused by the pic. Wheres the Outback go


My first thought, too. Guess it helps to read the entire thread before posting, huh?









Mark


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a thought, you may want to add some small brake/turn/clearance lights to the back of the carrier. From the pics, it looks like the driver's side may be blocked by the generator or bikes. You could wire them up using a standard 4 conductor trailor plug on the carrier and OB.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

biga said:


> Just a thought, you may want to add some small brake/turn/clearance lights to the back of the carrier. From the pics, it looks like the driver's side may be blocked by the generator or bikes. You could wire them up using a standard 4 conductor trailor plug on the carrier and OB.


Yourâ€™re right, thatâ€™s a very good suggestion.







I have had this idea in the back of my mind also but was waiting for my next trip to Germany to pick up some lights. Lights and a license plate are required on something like this in Germany and they have really nice horizontal light kits for Hitch Haul type carriers. Do any states in the US also require lights?







I was also putting off dropping the under belly on the trailer again since I just foamed it back in place after the hitch install. I should have done the wiring when I did the hitch.







If business does not take me back to Germany before March, Iâ€™ll see if I can find some similar lights here. I am sure they are available I just havenâ€™t looked yet.

Thanks for the suggestion, I agree.

Tony


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

As a trucker I have had to either learn the laws or PAY







tickets.. Any overhang over 4 feet from the taillight lens needs taillights.. That is federal/dot law.. In your case all you need is a red flag OR reflectors or 3m saftey tape..

For safety in this world I would install lights on it... Either taillights or marker lights will help the scatterbrained drivers see your very nice looking hitch hauler..









Carey


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks heavy? Maybe 250 lbs.
You may have to change your hitch set-up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is about the same setup I have...but mine is on the front of our Suburban.


----------

